# Spotted this on the freeway this morning (Pics)



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## user15686 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nothing but bad things can come of that.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

You have got to be kidding me!


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

My wife is from Ft. Worth, so I have the right to say this.
"only in Texas"


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Another ho getting ready to tackle a job he shouldn't be doing.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

OMG!! How did he get that beetle on his roof????:laughing:
Seriously though, he should at least have red flags attached to both ends.. BAHAHA!!!

What a fucking idiot!!! If this guy showed up at my house for ANY REASON AT ALL, I would get my money back and slam the door in his face...


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

F**CKING STPUID 
Watch your evening news to see if their was a guy that got be headed on the freeway today.


----------



## Cashking63 (Jan 4, 2008)

:no::no::no:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't get it? .... What's wrong?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Another soon-to-be Darwin Award Recipient.


----------



## househelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Carrying a metal ladder...hmmm.... bet he calls himself a 'lectrician.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Is that Alpha taking his show on the road???


----------



## MVH (Jun 24, 2007)

Are you stalking me? :laughing:

Mike


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Did you call DPS and report them?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Add that to the list of things I've never seen before.


----------



## JPV123 (Sep 14, 2005)

That is so stupid, What if it rains?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> Add that to the list of things I've never seen before.


Me too!:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

What if it rains... I didn't think of that!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

damn, if that ladder was extended and shrink wrapped (with that angle of attack) and a spoiler he might be able to fly


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

I just hope he's insured.....


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Think of all the advertising possibilities


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

It probably makes a really sweet sound. I would think it has a nice rung to it....


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Love to see a couple of semi's pass him on each side. :w00t:


----------



## diggerdude (Jan 11, 2008)

man I only went a couple miles!  they were all out of rental trucks!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Bwahahhahaha.............bwahahahhahah

*Looks back at the screen..........bwahahahhaha

What a fukstick


----------



## Chazbe (Apr 13, 2007)

now I've seen everything


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

I was kind of hoping there was a wingwalker act.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Tell me he got pulled over at some point. 

I've done some pretty stupid things in my life, but I'm trying to imagine the train of thought that led to that Charlie Foxtrot...


----------



## mastertrimmer (Aug 19, 2007)

I must have tied on a good one last nite....I really dont remember leaving my ladder in the car????

Holy S**T!!!!!!!!!!!!!:w00t:


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

He'd make better use of the space if he'd hang a fiver from each rung:whistling


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

There is never a cop around when you need one! :no::no:


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

I see it now, the red flag is only on the right side and it is tangled up.

PS How'd they get the VW on top of the sedan ?


Tin Cup


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I seen this guy hung up at the Mc Donalds drive through. :laughing:


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hilarious!


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Its probably a illegal who just crossed the border and is starting his new window cleaning business.


----------



## Milhaus (Feb 11, 2007)

What man - it's just a one time thing.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

He could get a ticket for no Red Flags. :nerd:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

thats real?


----------



## Jeremy E (Jul 19, 2006)

He should really consider trading that car in for one with a moon-roof. Then he'd be able to carry another ladder straight out the top.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I gotta give him credit. For being a good driver and keeping it between the lines. :clap:


----------



## clearwater507 (Nov 23, 2007)

W...o.....w


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive seen some stupid s!!t with people hauling things in cars, like ladders and 2x4s sticking out the sun roof or 10 sheats of 3/4 ply on the roof and 20 bags sacrete in the trunk but this one takes the cake. I mean damn what an idiot!! Been l.m.a.o. reading post :laughing:good fun:laughing: In 1999 while traveling in the mid west (might have been texas) i got a snapshot of a good one, wish i had a digital. we saw a late 70s-mid 80s ltd or similar car pulling 2 cars on a 40' goosneck with the ball hitch mounted on the back deck(rear window missing) 70 mph down the interstate! I hauled ass down the side sevice road just so my buddy could snap the picture.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

dlcj said:


> Ive seen some stupid s!!t with people hauling things in cars, like ladders and 2x4s sticking out the sun roof or 10 sheats of 3/4 ply on the roof and 20 bags sacrete in the trunk but this one takes the cake. I mean damn what an idiot!! Been l.m.a.o. reading post :laughing:good fun:laughing: In 1999 while traveling in the mid west (might have been texas) i got a snapshot of a good one, wish i had a digital. we saw a late 70s-mid 80s ltd or similar car pulling 2 cars on a 40' goosneck with the ball hitch mounted on the back deck(rear window missing) 70 mph down the interstate! I hauled ass down the side sevice road just so my buddy could snap the picture.


Wow Id like to have seen that.


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Jousting anyone ?*

[deleted]


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

there was a picture in fine wood working of a furniture delivery driver in some 3rd world country, who was delivering a full size executive desk on a motorcycle. The knee hole of the desk had been set so that it balanced on the little rack over the rear tire. This desk probably weighed at least 500lbs. I wonder what's the lifespan of a furniture delivery motorcycle?


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

TempestV said:


> there was a picture in fine wood working of a furniture delivery driver in some 3rd world country, who was delivering a full size executive desk on a motorcycle. The knee hole of the desk had been set so that it balanced on the little rack over the rear tire. This desk probably weighed at least 500lbs. I wonder what's the lifespan of a furniture delivery motorcycle?


If gas prices keep going youll see this here.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Michaeljp86 said:


> If gas prices keep going youll see this here.


 No joke! :sad:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cole said:


> No joke! :sad:


I got 2 electric golfcarts I use as much as possible.


----------



## Max240 (Feb 22, 2008)

its unbelievable what some people think is a good idea. "A" for creativity and and "A" for stupidity.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

20 years ago in my mid teens my buddies told me about how there older brothers towed a 60' house trailer with a toyota pickup. I told my dad and he said they where full or sh!t. There my best friends and i kindof believe them but to this day if were talking about towing something i bring it up and rag the hell out of them about it. They still swear it was done.


----------



## woodisgood (Feb 29, 2008)

I want to see him pull into his garage. Honey I'm home.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

dlcj said:


> 20 years ago in my mid teens my buddies told me about how there older brothers towed a 60' house trailer with a toyota pickup. I told my dad and he said they where full or sh!t. There my best friends and i kindof believe them but to this day if were talking about towing something i bring it up and rag the hell out of them about it. They still swear it was done.


When I was driving to welding school I passed a guy hauling a house down the road with a busted up ford pickup. It wasnt a big house, 700-800sft but he was hauling it down the road and had his wife folowing behind in the mini van with her blinkers on. He had to drive on the centerline and hogged the whole road, I had to pull off. That guy was insane, now way in hell would I do that.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

dlcj said:


> 20 years ago in my mid teens my buddies told me about how there older brothers towed a 60' house trailer with a toyota pickup. I told my dad and he said they where full or sh!t. There my best friends and i kindof believe them but to this day if were talking about towing something i bring it up and rag the hell out of them about it. They still swear it was done.


I believe that it can be done, because I was witness to one being moved with a 4wd Nissan "hardbody" pickup truck. This is just stupid, because you can thrash your engine and/or clutch trying this nonsense, when the regular trailer moving guys only charge a few hundred bucks if you have it all ready to hook up to and drag away.


----------



## nitrox2595 (Dec 23, 2006)

does he need an oversize load banner and escort????


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> I believe that it can be done, because I was witness to one being moved with a 4wd Nissan "hardbody" pickup truck. This is just stupid, because you can thrash your engine and/or clutch trying this nonsense, when the regular trailer moving guys only charge a few hundred bucks if you have it all ready to hook up to and drag away.


 
I pulled 20K of ruhbarb down the road with my 1992 jimmy. It was stupid, Ill admit that. I had no idea of the weight and once I got it onto the road I knew it was way to heavy but by the time I could turn the thing around it probably would have been about 4 miles and I needed to haul it about 6 so I just took a chance and pulled it there. The little 4.3L hauled it pretty good but Ill never do it again.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I can't even imagine what 20,000 pounds of rhubarb must look like. A whole hay wagon full, I suppose? That's a lot of pie and jelly.


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

No way! If I wasn't so drunk right now I wouldn't believe what I'm seeing. :w00t:

My grandmother used to make the best ruhbarb pie fresh from the garden. :thumbsup:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> I can't even imagine what 20,000 pounds of rhubarb must look like. A whole hay wagon full, I suppose? That's a lot of pie and jelly.


It was the roots for planting, it was muddy when there were dug so it was mostly weight of dirt in the boxes. It was a wagon load + a few more boxes stacked on top.


----------

